# DIY toys?



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

I had to throw out the girls' wood houses and ramps today because of the smell. It's no biggie, really. My husband does pallet repairs for a living and has access to free, mouse-friendly wood and is always building things for our little guys. For now, I put some neat cardboard inserts into the tank. They're all pieces that were used in the packaging of my daughter's car seat and stroller and have all kinds of holes and what not.

They're loving them already but I'm kind of stuck on what else to put in there. Peanut has been obsessively running on her wheel for two days now (I only pulled the wood houses and ramps today) so my best guess is that she's really bored. Butters (renamed Bacon at my husband's suggestion) is content to just loaf around until I pick her up.

Any ideas for engaging toys I can make out of household materials?
I have some hemp for making jewelry, plenty of cardboard, some toilet paper tubes, paper...there are probably other things lying around I could use. I'm just stumped on how to put things together to make their environment a little more fun and engaging.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I buy cheap skipping ropes from the £1 shop and hang them from the top of the cage for them to climb and play on ... also use cardboard tubes a lot they love them to chew  I alos buy budgie treats that hang from the top of the cage the seed bells and millet strings they love climbing on them and eating at the same time


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

parrot toys or parrot toy supplies might give you some ideas... or maybe even parts, depending on interest and budget


----------

